
Elsevier journals: has anything changed? - ColinWright
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2013/05/27/elsevier-journals-has-anything-changed/
======
abcd_f
Read it in full, and I'm not sure Elsevier deserved such as a classy
resignation letter. He gives them just too much of a benefit of doubt, when I
think it's bloody obvious that Elsevier has no interest in supporting open
communication in the research community, simply because it chokes its cash
cow.

------
czr80
It strikes me that the economics of product "bundles" seems to be one of those
things that's just inherently hard for people to understand:
[http://www.isegoria.net/2010/04/paying-for-channels-you-
neve...](http://www.isegoria.net/2010/04/paying-for-channels-you-never-watch/)

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I'm not convinced. If I start paying only for those channels that I actually
do watch, this market signal is sent to the cable company and ultimately to
the content producer. If there isn't enough demand for a show, they shouldn't
be producing it in the first place. Bundling eliminates this signal and
therefore allows the market to remain inefficient.

Every business has a fixed cost component. Content production would be no
different

~~~
Vivtek
What? Then Pat Robertson would have to get a job.

